# محتاجلك الهى بشدة



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2009)

*الهى القدوس لقد وعدتنى وقلت
تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
اسئلوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم
من يقبل الى لااخرجه خارجا
فاليك يا الهى اتضرع بقلب خاشع ان تنظر الينا
الى قلوبنا فتجعلها ارض جيده لنمو كلمتك حتى ناتى بثمر
ان ترفع عنا هموم الدنيا ومشاكل الحياه تجعلها اشياء ثانويه فى حياتنا لا اساسيه
كن انت يالهى محور حياتنا لتتجهه كل اعمالنا لمجد اسمك القدوس
حول شهواتنا الشريره الى شهوه خدمتك ومحبتك
حول كل مجد لنا لمجد اسمك القدوس
دعنا نكون خداما امناء لك واغصان مثمره فيك ايها الكرمه الحقيقيه
ولنت يالهى الصادق فى كل وعودك
انر عقولنا بنور معرفتك
احمى نفوسنا من الهلاك ولا تدع عدو يظفر بنا
ارحمنا ياقدوس حسب كثره رحمتك وجزيل تحننك
ناتى اليك باثقال خطايانا وهموم حياتنا وكل مشاكلنا الماديه والروحيه والحياتيه فارفعها عنا
نسالك بقلوبنا لن ترحمنا وتتراف علينا فاستجب لنا
نقرع بابك كى ما تقبلنا كاولاد لك تحمينا من شرور الحياه ومن اخطاءنا فاقبلنا
الهى انت الحب والحنان والرحمه والمجد والبهاء اشكرك من كل قلبى امين ​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه فى قمه الروووووووعه 

ميررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2009)

> فاليك يا الهى اتضرع بقلب خاشع ان تنظر الينا
> الى قلوبنا فتجعلها ارض جيده لنمو كلمتك حتى ناتى بثمر



*ما اروعها صلاتك يا هابي

ليتقبلها اللة وتكون صاعدة كالبخور امامة

ازكريني في صلواتك  الخاصة​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

امين

صلاه فى قمه الروعه

شكراااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

*جميله بجد يا هابى
ميرسى يا قمرتنا​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

ما ..أجملها من صلاة ، ربنا يباركك أختي


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه فى قمه الروووووووعه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ما اروعها صلاتك يا هابي
> 
> ليتقبلها اللة وتكون صاعدة كالبخور امامة
> 
> ازكريني في صلواتك  الخاصة​*


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاه فى قمه الروعه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جميله بجد يا هابى
> ميرسى يا قمرتنا​*


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ما ..أجملها من صلاة ، ربنا يباركك أختي


----------

